# Marines do what Marines do



## Ravage (May 3, 2008)

HiRes


> INDIAN OCEAN (April 30, 2008) Marines assigned to the 11th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU) perform push-ups in formation while training in the hangar bay of the amphibious assault ship USS Tarawa (LHA 1). Tarawa and the embarked 11th MEU are on a scheduled deployment to the U.S. 7th Fleet area of responsibility. U. S. Navy photo by Mass Communication Specialist 3rd Class Daniel A. Barker (Released)


----------



## DA SWO (May 4, 2008)

It's only gay if you make eye contact.


----------



## The91Bravo (May 4, 2008)

This would be an awesome: "Caption This:"

The Marine Corps, realizing the high cost of procuring boots for the troops, began a new way of marching to save wear and tear on the issued footwear.


----------



## Chopstick (May 4, 2008)

SOWT said:


> It's only gay if you make eye contact.


Oh man I just choked..warn me would you??:doh:


----------



## msteen1 (May 4, 2008)

or if you like it


----------



## x SF med (May 4, 2008)

msteen1 said:


> or if you like it



Huh?  :uhh:


----------

